# Energy Savings From Installng Glass Doors on Wood Fireplace



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You would be better served to save that money and install a wood stove/insert.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Agree with WOW... It'd take quite a while to recoup that $500.


----------



## BenLehman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input. 

It just sickens me to have to keep the flue open all night as the fire dies out. Therefore I use the fireplace a fraction of the amount I would like to. I guess your thoughts are that the glass doors, once closed at the end of the night ( and when not in use ) don't really seal the fireplace enough to warrant? 

An insert would be ideal, no doubt, but now we're talking $2500-3000 and the misses gets involved. 

Thanks again


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The reason fireplaces are not efficient is primarily due to the excessive amount of heated air they suck up from your room. Glass doors do not fully resolve this problem. A wood stove is sealed, and the air intake is carefully regulated using a special air intake valve, so a wood stove can be much more efficient than an open fireplace, and although the glass doors help somewhat with the air intake, a true wood burning insert or stove is still more efficient than the fireplace with doors.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to use any wood burning fireplace even with an insert is a loosing battle unless your getting you wood for free.
It may heat up the room it's in but it's getting it's make up air from the other rooms sucking in cold air from the outside.


----------

